# Bitting



## nighthawk (Feb 3, 2008)

I noticed today that every time some one went to get jester out of his cage he would hiss and bite them and it didn't matter who did it . Then he started to do the same thing if you went to pick him up from on top of his cage where he has some branches to climb on . Can any of you help on this problem


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

It's quite normal for males to do this occasionally and females for that matter...lol he could be getting hormonal my Ollie will do this often he is as sweet as can be and then just turns on me and starts fake biting my hand rapidly I just tell him no and keep on doing what I am doing , just continue making him step up when he does this make sure you don't flinch even if he tries to bite you I know that sounds weird as the natural reaction is to pull away but that will just teach him that if he wants to get you away all he has to do is hiss and bite.


----------



## nighthawk (Feb 3, 2008)

I do carry on doing what im doing thanks for the help so will carry on and hopefully he will stop soon


----------



## **TielHeart** (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes my bet would be he's just getting a little hormonal!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Sounds like hormones here is an article http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-beh...d-small-bird-behavior/hormonal-cockatiel.aspx Just make sure no one pulls away, hope this helps


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

They can become quite hormonal and they'll try and test their limits with you. Don't react or they'll associate them biting with your hand going away and fiqure it works.. Just act like you're not even fazed by him doing that and spend a bit more time picking him up from his cage and putting him back so he gets the "cage is my territory" thought out of his mind.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

All my guys do that from time to time, i just tell them to get over it and make sure i get them to do what it was i wanted them to do (step up, come out of their cage, etc).


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Bea said:


> All my guys do that from time to time, i just tell them to get over it and make sure i get them to do what it was i wanted them to do (step up, come out of their cage, etc).



Yes, but.....not Bailee, he's a little darling, he wouldn't do anything so naughty as that.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Plukie said:


> Yes, but.....not Bailee, he's a little darling, he wouldn't do anything so naughty as that.


He can be a right little rat when he feels like it. :lol: He comes running to mummy right after an angry outburst though, like "oh no, i just bit mummy, what do i do, what do i do!! .... can i have a hug?"


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Well at least that's something.......Dooby says "I love you!" and then sometimes laughs. Sheesh. lol


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

awww Plukie how cute he laughs at you....LOL :rofl:


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

WOW! He laughs , that is funny! :rofl:


----------

